# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Fjalor Shqip Shpjegues 0.1

## doniii

Ja nje fjalor shpjegues nga une ja vlen me  e perdor 

http://www.2shared.com/file/mVG5b4ma...Shpjegues.html

----------


## The Pathfinder

Link is not valid?

----------


## doniii

hhah qka je tuj than be qysh sbon bon bon

----------


## iliros

Po po, Linku *Valid*

Po programi ka problem dicka nuk po me instalohet
The application Failed to instalize properly(0xc0000135). Click on Ok to teminate the application

----------


## tr0p0jan

*Ik mer ti l3g3n cjane kto qe hedh ktu.Do me hy ne Pc Te Tjerve ....* 


_Mos e beni Download se eshte PRogram Hacker._

----------


## doniii

> *Ik mer ti l3g3n cjane kto qe hedh ktu.Do me hy ne Pc Te Tjerve ....* 
> 
> 
> _Mos e beni Download se eshte PRogram Hacker._


Se pari kujdes fjalet se e peson 
dhe se dyti esht program me jep fakte ti qe esht naj sen tjeter na pot besojm

----------


## tr0p0jan

_Faktet i ke vete ti._

*Hmmmmm e Pesoj e ??   Ik futja gjume me mire.Mos na vep vape neper forum.*

----------


## doniii

Ore djal ti qenke i prapambetur ore

----------


## tr0p0jan

*Po Ore .... Ik mer anej paske mesu me fol Letrarshe ti ???* 

_LoOoOoL Epooo shyqyr qe je ti dhe na con perpara_

----------

